# Mini P.L.T.



## Jeekinz (Nov 28, 2008)

Prosciutto, Lettuce (actually spinach) and tomato on a crouton with horseradish sour cream sauce.

For the sauce I used sour cream, horseradish, dijon mustard, chive, Tabasco, salt and pepper.  All to taste.  Lightly toast baguette slices with olive oil, sprinkle some salt on the tomato slices.

Was my hors d'oeuvre for Thanksgiving.


----------



## letscook (Nov 28, 2008)

What a good idea -- they look great


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks very appetizing.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh yum!!!!! Thanks for sharing! I love the picture!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## QSis (Nov 28, 2008)

Beautiful, light canape before the big event!  Nice job, Jeeks!

(I so need your camera!)  (And countertop!)

Lee


----------



## sattie (Nov 28, 2008)

De-lich looking Jeeks!!!  I just ate and I'm pretty sure I could fit one of these somewhere!!!  Great job!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------

